# Mister p-Fury Finalists!



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Hello! the winner will be choosed by you... we may add the ladies' favourite out of the whole nominees as the member's choice winner comes out.

have fun









[added a few comments]

*c0rey -1 (reason i picked this pic= ...loved the lamp, and the arms)









p-22 (in the middle) -2 (reason i picked this pic= ...I like the was he's holding the fish..lol it was a top ten pic)









traumatic -3 (reason i picked this pic= ...he looks really good)









judazz -4 (reason i picked this pic= ...jonas had to be in [still disappointed about not posting better pix!])









piranhasrule -5 (reason i picked this pic= ...he looks sweet and I like the expression of his face)









xenon -6 (reason i picked this pic= ...gotta love the hat )









lyle -7 (reason i picked this pic= ...nice looking guy, and nice pose)









ron mexico -8 (reason i picked this pic= ...I fell for the man on the background. lol)









mr freez -9 (reason i picked this pic= ...the chihuahua and him just match perfectly)









steve1337 -10 (reason i picked this pic= ...that was an icon of elegance)







*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i voted for the guy starin at jewelz lips wrapped around

that cigar


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

good luck to the top ten, too bad i cant see 2 of your faces but who cares one of those pics were all about the guns dude


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ron Mexico makes me tingle, therefore, he gets my vote...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

joey said:


> good luck to the top ten, too bad i cant see 2 of your faces but who cares one of those pics were all about the guns dude


yeah I know his majesty wouldn't add a clearer picture :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> good luck to the top ten, too bad i cant see 2 of your faces but who cares one of those pics were all about the guns dude


yeah I know his majesty wouldn't add a clearer picture :laugh:
[/quote]

you know you want him....

oh... it's true...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sh*t i got nominated. never thought that would happen. lack of competition i guess.( not a diss) good luck 2 everyone. may the best guns whin LOL!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> good luck to the top ten, too bad i cant see 2 of your faces but who cares one of those pics were all about the guns dude


yeah I know his majesty wouldn't add a clearer picture :laugh:
[/quote]

you know you want him....

oh... it's true...
[/quote]
damn it, the secrets out, yesss yess i want him bad, bad i tell you man bad.
and if i cant have him nobody can


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so who chose the top 10? there was tons of people submitting them......... how come only 10 and also a couple pics arent all that good to vote on because u cant see the faces........

this is fixed lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so who chose the top 10? there was tons of people submitting them......... how come only 10 and also a couple pics arent all that good to vote on because u cant see the faces........
> 
> this is fixed lol


get over it, i did


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

joey said:


> so who chose the top 10? there was tons of people submitting them......... how come only 10 and also a couple pics arent all that good to vote on because u cant see the faces........
> 
> this is fixed lol


get over it, i did
[/quote]

lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WB rigged it to her liking... which works for me...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i guess i wasnt pretty enough







or maybe it was the whoel italians dont shave so wb was mad at me


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you guys are all gorgeous it was a hard pick


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> you guys are all gorgeous it was a hard pick :nod:


your so full of it







i know who you voted for







infact, i already know who won, i know everything


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

How the hell did i get in the top 10?
and yes, i did vote for myself


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> How the hell did i get in the top 10?
> and yes, i did vote for myself


that was obvious







if both girls were hot in the pic with you then you may have gotten my vote..........


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

things must be pretty bad, when you lose to two faceless guys.

good luck to all.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> things must be pretty bad, when you lose to two faceless guys.
> 
> good luck to all.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

joey said:


> How the hell did i get in the top 10?
> and yes, i did vote for myself


that was obvious







if both girls were hot in the pic with you then you may have gotten my vote..........








[/quote]
i think the one on the right is a vampire or some sort of night stalker, not to mention a possible candidate for jenny craig







[/quote]


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

kenneth said:


> things must be pretty bad, when you lose to two faceless guys.
> 
> good luck to all.


2nd that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you should have put every pic into different groups like POTM then each round you take the 2 highest and do another vote out of the winners then until its down to 2 guys and then u crown the winner............ like playoffs are.

then everyone would have had their fair chance and you wouldnt be having people complaining about your choices and not ahving clear pics


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you should have put every pic into different groups like POTM then each round you take the 2 highest and do another vote out of the winners then until its down to 2 guys and then u crown the winner............ like playoffs are.
> 
> then everyone would have had their fair chance and you wouldnt be having people complaining about your choices and not ahving clear pics


mhmm I didn't know you were to take this seriously


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ugh! i never heard back from the powers that be on if i coiuld post my nude shots!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wait.. I thought round #2 meant that we had to post more pics ? And I thought only female members were supposed to vote in the top 10 ?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> you should have put every pic into different groups like POTM then each round you take the 2 highest and do another vote out of the winners then until its down to 2 guys and then u crown the winner............ like playoffs are.
> 
> then everyone would have had their fair chance and you wouldnt be having people complaining about your choices and not ahving clear pics


this isnt the stanley cup finals, its a crappy picture contest, this thread is so funny, i think im gonna vomit my stomcahe hurts so much


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Wait.. I thought round #2 meant that we had to post more pics ? And I thought only female members were supposed to vote in the top 10 ?


there will be a voted by ladies' winner as well out of the whole nominees

and round two? I haven't mentioned it..


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

I just voted Mr freeza all the way!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

someone should use photoshop to make pics clearer


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

rocker said:


> someone should use photoshop to make pics clearer


someone should use photoshop and do something funny with those pics if you ask me, clearness wont do a thing, i say lets paste on some bikinis and stuff and make a colage of all the guys dancing in a g string


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

how do i respectfully forfeit and nominate joey'd as my replacement?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

P-22 said:


> how do i respectfully forfeit and nominate joey'd as my replacement?


lol oh my god i was just wondering when someone would say it


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i voted for Jonas, my hetero man crush.

just for the record, i won in my own mind!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i have man crushes on all the contestents, they are all so hot, im gonna soak my bed tonight


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

joey said:


> i have man crushes on all the contestents, they are all so hot, im gonna soak my bed tonight


Especially to Xenon!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> i have man crushes on all the contestents, they are all so hot, im gonna soak my bed tonight


Especially to Xenon!








[/quote]
oh ya baby dont you know it, i already strained my arm because of you, you bad nuaghty boy you, look at that cute lil smirck you have in that pic, ooooooooweeeeee







im smitten


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

joey said:


> i have man crushes on all the contestents, they are all so hot, im gonna soak my bed tonight


Especially to Xenon!








[/quote]
oh ya baby dont you know it, i already strained my arm because of you, you bad nuaghty boy you, look at that cute lil smirck you have in that pic, ooooooooweeeeee







im smitten
[/quote]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> i have man crushes on all the contestents, they are all so hot, im gonna soak my bed tonight


Especially to Xenon!








[/quote]
oh ya baby dont you know it, i already strained my arm because of you, you bad nuaghty boy you, look at that cute lil smirck you have in that pic, ooooooooweeeeee







im smitten
[/quote]









[/quote]
ok will someone please tell me how to make one of those gay smilies please, whenver i see one all i can do is laygh my @ss off and its not fair


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

VOTE FREEZ


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

joey said:


> i have man crushes on all the contestents, they are all so hot, im gonna soak my bed tonight


I'm way ahead of you...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

joey said:


> i have man crushes on all the contestents, they are all so hot, im gonna soak my bed tonight


Especially to Xenon!








[/quote]
oh ya baby dont you know it, i already strained my arm because of you, you bad nuaghty boy you, look at that cute lil smirck you have in that pic, ooooooooweeeeee







im smitten
[/quote]

double GAY!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: what the fuk is goin on,

you weirdos better be typing with both hands lookin

at my picture, it must be the cute dog


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh: what the fuk is goin on,
> 
> you weirdos better be typing with both hands lookin
> 
> at my picture, it must be the cute dog


oh no you big hunk of sexy man beast you, its not the dog, its all you


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

"FREEZE, MUTHAF*CKA!!" gets my vote fo shizzle...get on wit yer bad self, freeze


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That picture doesnt do Judazzz any justice AT ALL! Joenezz you could have done sooo much better!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Hmmm I had to vote for the The X man


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> That picture doesnt do Judazzz any justice AT ALL! *Joenezz* you could have done sooo much better!


Karen... Karen.... Karen... You dont even know how to spell a fellow staff members name. Jonaszzzzz lol

And who would have guessed the Mr. P-Fury, would be the actual Mr. P-fury.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

You guys are lucky I missed it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serygo said:


> i voted for Jonas, my hetero man crush.
> 
> just for the record, i won in my own mind!


Only because your a ninja and you'd killed all the contestants


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's all about Jewelz, he's dreamy


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Pff, such BS. I totally should be in there. At least you can see my face!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

dang, I should have gotten in on this







I voted for Freeze


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

myphen said:


> You guys are lucky I missed it.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

lol I made it with THAT picture? It's only for the seaweed, huh...ah well, I"ll take what I can get


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Killduv said:


> Hmmm I had to vote for the The X man


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

wow I got pwned...

GG


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

All WHYTE BOIZ????

Voted for RON MEXICO... Dat Gurly Man in da background is just SEDUCTIVE!!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

lol you guys can try next year!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> That picture doesnt do Judazzz any justice AT ALL! Joenezz you could have done sooo much better!


Hey now, my driver's licence piccy was rejected by the jury, and I had to decline a request to send in pic of me half-naked and covered in oil - I ran out of oil...
So that's the best I had to share - and yet, I still got 8 votes for a faceless picture. Must be my fiery hotness


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Wheres the "Miss P-fury" Thread??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i like that piranhasrule doesnt discriminate against fat chicks but i voted p-22, thats a hell of a fish..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

wasabi-glow said:


> All WHYTE BOIZ????
> 
> Voted for RON MEXICO... Dat Gurly Man in da background is just SEDUCTIVE!!!!


That dumbass thought someone was taking _his_ picture


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i like that piranhasrule doesnt discriminate against fat chicks but i voted p-22, thats a hell of a fish..










It was only a photo, and beer goggles where involved









whats a guy got to do for a vote around here?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Genin said:


> i voted for Jonas, my hetero man crush.
> 
> just for the record, i won in my own mind!


Only because your a ninja and you'd killed all the contestants








[/quote]

finally someone who understands me :nod:


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

WB: Ma come ti permetti? Non sono ne anche nominate? Certo, e vero che non sono un "Beefcake", pero sono almenno abastanzo carino per essere nominate...noi Italiani dobiamo "stick together"


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thank you 2 guys (besides myself), for voting for me. I kinda hoped it'd be only girls voting but we must not be that lucky.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

traumatic said:


> thank you 2 guys (besides myself), for voting for me. I kinda hoped it'd be only girls voting but we must not be that lucky.










yeah not exactly a contest i really want to win


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

its a dead heat!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh: fug it ill make it a three way tie, ill put it on your tab freeze


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR.FREEZ ARRRRRRR MATEEEY!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That picture doesnt do Judazzz any justice AT ALL! Joenezz you could have done sooo much better!


Hey now, my driver's licence piccy was rejected by the jury, and I had to decline a request to send in pic of me half-naked and covered in oil - I ran out of oil...
So that's the best I had to share - and yet, I still got 8 votes for a faceless picture. Must be my fiery hotness








[/quote]
It was my active imagination of you dressed up as a fire fighter that got my vote...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

voting will close tomorrow evening europe time


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

The suspense is killing me....NOT!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> The suspense is killing me....NOT!


Yeah seriously...this was the gayest competition ever...why would you have guys voting for guys?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

like you guys like cmon like omg like jk lol i mean like totally


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I feel that it may be a good sign that I have the least votes. Although it would be kind of disturbing to find out that the one person that did vote for me was a dude. LOL


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ok close this mr freee won a night with any male member (his choice) of p-fury


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Good job Freeze


----------

